# Ssd

## InvisibleRasta

heya guys i just got my ssd in today and i am going to rsync my install to the new ssd. wich filesystem you guys suggest? some guy on irc suggested to use XFS. would that be good? i then will follow the ssd gentoo wiki for portage. but i am stuck in deciding the root filesystem

----------

## Veldrin

From general knowledge (without any real-world experience):

* ext4 or btrfs because they support trim (mount with -o discard).

* ext2 because is has no journal.

As a decent compromised, I suggest ext4, go with btrfs if you are an experimental nature.

V.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

xfs also supports trim. but no good for a ssd?

----------

## Veldrin

yes, but only if you use a 2.6.39 kernel...

again generally speaking, XFS is good with large files (few MB and larger), and there I would not use it as a root fs. 

V.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

i cant decide. ext2 doesnt support trim from waht i read but has no journaling so its good. ext4 would be a overkill so waht? XD  brtfs?^

----------

## jormartr

Btrfs is unstable right now, if you completely understand what that means, and the risks that supposes, then go for it, if not better choose some ext* for root.

----------

## frostschutz

I'm very happy with XFS as root fs and in general, although I do have separate partitions for things that have TONS of small files, such as kernel sources, portage tree, portage workdir, ccache, etc. For those I use ReiserFS. But if you want TRIM, ext4 is probably the best choice for now simply because everyone uses it, so it's seen the most testing in the field with trim. I'd still use XFS but that's me... I'm not that big a fan of ext*.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

Regardless of which filesystem you use, try to ensure that your partitions are aligned to the natural erase size of your SSD.  If you create them misaligned, your filesystem may cause unnecessary extra erasures.

----------

## cruzki123

note that you can use ext4 WITHOUT a journal  :Wink: 

----------

